# resident for tax purposes



## Adeba (Jul 28, 2019)

My partner has only been here for 2 months, we got him a TFN and I want him to start applying for work, mainly warehouse or factory work for now. as he has international construction experience but all that like of work requires qualifications.

Long story short - will he be considered a resident for tax purposes and if so will the first $18,200 be considered tax free?

Currently on a visa 300


----------

